# Help me find a truck



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Alright fellas... I'm looking to get a used, mid-sized 4x4 in the near future, and I need you guys recommendations. Craigslist, Autotrader, or other links to specific vehicles would be great!! I'm leaning towards a truck, but I'm open to SUVs as well. Ok,, so,,,, mid-sized, 4x4, truck/suv, does well on the sand, for $10,000 or less. What you guys got??


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

How far are you willing to travel?

For a surf truck, this is what I would want to buy:

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/1042114395.html

Looks to have good lift, is 4wd and cheap enough that you have money left over to do your own thing with it.

Evan


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Evan, but I think that one is a little too old for me. I'm looking for something I can use as a daily driver, and also be able to take on the beach... I'm not the biggest Bronco fan either really. To give you a little better idea, the toyota 4runner and tacoma has peeked my interest a bit.. I'll probably be looking for something along those lines. Thanks!


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

i've got a '91 suburban for sale on here in the marketplace -- $3,500. it wouldn't be the best thing for city driving though. sweet on the interstate and sand.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got an 04 F-150 for sale. A little more than 10K, but it's a nice truck, just not big enough for the family. 

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/1038269374.html


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Do you have a lot of experience in either the Tacoma or 4 Runner? Reason I ask is that a lot of people find them to be very uncomfortable to ride in, especially the way you sit up high in the seats like your huggin the windshield. I know my brother had an 03 Tacoma, my sister an 04 Runner and I hated riding in either. Of course if you have ridden in them, this statement has no bearing


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought my 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo one year ago for just under 8k. Fully loaded and 85k miles when I bought it, and I'm getting about 16-19 around town. Got it at the used Nissan lot on south Battlefield by the Texaco. Derrick hooked me up!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

jhmorgan said:


> Do you have a lot of experience in either the Tacoma or 4 Runner? Reason I ask is that a lot of people find them to be very uncomfortable to ride in, especially the way you sit up high in the seats like your huggin the windshield. I know my brother had an 03 Tacoma, my sister an 04 Runner and I hated riding in either. Of course if you have ridden in them, this statement has no bearing


LOL...I literally can't fit in one of those. A 4 Runner yes, but a Taco, no.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive got a Tacoma. I wouldnt trade that thing for the world. Not a bit of trouble. Change the oil, filters, rotate tires and get as needed, and thats it. 98 with 150k.

Awesome in the sand and mud......a graveled road with an incline will give it fits, as most of the weight is in the front end, as most trucks. Never found one that liked a gravel road with any incline to it. Ford I drive at work hates everything. Tranny sounds like it's going to come out when in 4wd. Its an 05.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> Do you have a lot of experience in either the Tacoma or 4 Runner? Reason I ask is that a lot of people find them to be very uncomfortable to ride in, especially the way you sit up high in the seats like your huggin the windshield. I know my brother had an 03 Tacoma, my sister an 04 Runner and I hated riding in either. Of course if you have ridden in them, this statement has no bearing


I haven't been in a Tacoma recently. An old friend of mine had a 99 model, I believe, with a 6 inch lift on it. That tacoma handled well on the beach. Whatever I get I want to be stock though, and I don't know how well a stock Tacoma handles on the beach. My father has an 05 4runner that I like pretty good, but it's never been on the sand, so I don't know how well it handles.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

i've got a 96 taco with 260,000 miles and i think it is very beach worthy vehicle -- knock on wood i've never been stuck in it. you have to be cautious when in deep ruts and soft stuff. one of the newer ones would be nice with the manual factory lockers.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

150K on my 98 Tacoma....never been stuck, and I had it as a high school teenager that coonhunted as well...That poor truck has seen it all, and is 8ft wide and went through some 6 ft holes. Stock as well.


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

*Jeep Cherokee*

My experience with Jeep's is been a very positive one. They are the best 4x4 truck out there and as long as you air down you will never get stuck, these cars will drive through the softest sand. You can pick up a used Jeep easily for under 10 grand. The Jeep Cherokee sport is nice but not if your going to bring the kids or a 3rd person, the back seat is rather small. You might want a grand cherokee if you need a lot of space.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

drawinout said:


> I haven't been in a Tacoma recently. An old friend of mine had a 99 model, I believe, with a 6 inch lift on it. That tacoma handled well on the beach. Whatever I get I want to be stock though, and I don't know how well a stock Tacoma handles on the beach. My father has an 05 4runner that I like pretty good, but it's never been on the sand, so I don't know how well it handles.


If I am not mistaken, the newer Taco's arent designed like the old ones. Like I said, it was the newer Tacoma that was really uncomfortable for me to ride in (now that I think of it I guess 2003 really isnt "newer" anymore), but was a beast on the sand. He had a crew cab (or whatever is it with the little butterfly doors in the back), and his friend had one the same year with the 4 full doors. We used to take them down to Corolla every weekend in the summer time and they always were good.


----------



## CapnJack (Feb 27, 2009)

*Hummer*

Just though i would throw this funny picture in. Saw this about 4 years ago while fishing in NY. Just goes to show you can have a nice expensive car to go fishing in, but as long as you dont air down you will get stuck. At least you know if he can afford the car he can afford the tow.

View attachment 1259


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Capn, I honestly couldn't imagine that happening to a more obnoxious vehicle!  I saw one of those trying to climb the dunes in Hatteras just north of Rodanthe and he was stuck for the duration till a tow came along. Hopefully the Park Ranger came along with the tow. 

As for Toyota Tacomas, they're great vehicles on the beach. As for jeeps...you nailed, I have 2 Jeep Cherokee Sports. One is a 1995 and has over 234,000 miles on it and still ticking. The other is the newer Jeep Cherokee Sport Limited, its a 1988 with 110,000 miles.  I bought that one for $1,400 when it had 107,000 on it. Its pretty much in perfect condition with leather interior and a brand new AC. I need to replace the front and rear springs and a couple of other minor things other than that, for the price, a bargain and great beach vehicle.


----------

